# Mr Robot



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody seen this/watching this?

We've just seen episode 1 tonight and loved it, this will be our new series to watch over the next week or so seeing as we've finished stranger things.

Anybody who has seen it, is it good?

I know season 2 is airing now so must catch up quick! Ha


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes chum. I watched season one and really enjoyed it. Can be a wee bit left field in parts but really different and enjoyable. 

I just started season two yesterday. Plenty of time on my hands at the moment after the knee op... No driving either :'( 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## HERC (Aug 12, 2008)

I managed to get about half way through season 1 and then gave up. it was far too much of a mess to keep me interested.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

HERC said:


> I managed to get about half way through season 1 and then gave up. it was far too much of a mess to keep me interested.


Exactly the same as me, i wanted to like it but ended up sacking it off


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Managed about 3 quarters of season 1, wanted to like it but didn't really build up enough or get that interesting so ended up getting bored 

Might get better as time goes on but wasn't a very captivating opening series


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't mind the 1970's paranoia themes, some of the scenes are a little silly but what I really struggle with is all the mumbling. I presume the makers pay extra for the actors voices to be hard to understand.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Been watching it up to season 2 and it's addictive.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

danwel said:


> Exactly the same as me, i wanted to like it but ended up sacking it off


I nearly did the same thing but glad I didn't.

The last four episodes of season one are some of the best episodes of a TV I've seen.

Just about to start season two.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

danwel said:


> Exactly the same as me, i wanted to like it but ended up sacking it off


Agreed also, I have tried twice now and got half way each time.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

I really enjoyed season 1, the first half of season 2 was pretty slow and would have definitely have lost some viewers but now its on the up.

Overall its very marmite I guess, going from the other comments in here.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

danwel said:


> Exactly the same as me, i wanted to like it but ended up sacking it off


Me too, watched series 1 and watched the first couple of series 2 then sacked it.

Currently watching Sons Of Anarchy. :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

madstaff said:


> Me too, watched series 1 and watched the first couple of series 2 then sacked it.
> 
> Currently watching Sons Of Anarchy. :thumb:


Season 2 started off a bit strange but after 3 or 4 episodes it got much better.
The one episode was a bit over the top where Elliot thinks he's in some comedy show.

SOA is a great show, I finally finished watching the complete series a few weeks ago. The season where they travel to Ireland was 'meh.

Another TV show that is worth a watch is "The night of"


----------

